Suggest some good computer/IT related movies/documentaries? - prinzpiuz
======
ggm
Metropolis. Oh look.. she's c3po

There is a fantastic two second clip of a hollerith card sorter in 'the
ipcress file' and 'the billion dollar brain' is a giant scam via a computer.
(Both Len deighton spy thrillers)

The Italian job (then original) depends on a pre 1900 BPI tape reel. Another
James Bond movie or three has similar tape subthemes (I think Roger Moore uses
a Philips audio cassette as a tape in one)

It's a stretch but the taking of Pelham 123?

The andromeda strain (giant computer security system has to be defeated to
avoid dying in a locked down biolab)

------
sharemywin
Office Space(1999).

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/)

timeless....

------
dagw
Sneakers is a fun movie based in computer security and pen testing (and
classic government conspiracies).

~~~
RaceWon
Too many secrets

------
gioerr
For me ``takedown'' (2000) will always be the best.

------
RandomGuyDTB
The IT Crowd.

Ludicrous display last night, am I right?

